# Any Idea



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Me and my little helper went out to pick some weeds from the septic area. When all of a sudden she starts screaming her head off. Whatever this is she touched it and started itching like crazy and saying it hurt 😢


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@ctrav

It looks like Stinging Nettle to me. Wear heavy gloves to pull it up, or spray it with Roundup/glyphosate @18% on up....

The tiny hairs inject formic acid like little needles, which is why it hurts to contact skin. It will irritate skin, give you a rash, and cause you to have swelling from histamine. The more hairs that inject you can increase the pain....


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

@ctrav it's called Noseburn

https://tpwmagazine.com/archive/2015/mar/scout3_florafact_noseburn/


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> @ctrav
> 
> It looks like Stinging Nettle to me. Wear heavy gloves to pull it up, or spray it with Roundup/glyphosate @18% on up....
> 
> The tiny hairs inject formic acid like little needles, which is why it hurts to contact skin. It will irritate skin, give you a rash, and cause you to have swelling from histamine. The more hairs that inject you can increase the pain....


Appreciate that buddy. I put on gloves and pulled the 3 that were there. My granddaughter woke up this morning and first thing she said was her itchy was all gone 😎


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

FlaDave said:


> @ctrav it's called Noseburn
> 
> https://tpwmagazine.com/archive/2015/mar/scout3_florafact_noseburn/


👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Yeppers, I have to say @FlaDave nailed the I.D. on that mystery weed. Well played, sir!

@ctrav It looks like we both learned about this Texas stinger on this one. It's a new one to me, too!

Hope your little helper will still be willing to help you out in the great outdoors. She is such a cute little girl...!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> Yeppers, I have to say @FlaDave nailed the I.D. on that mystery weed. Well played, sir!
> 
> @ctrav It looks like we both learned about this Texas stinger on this one. It's a new one to me, too!
> 
> Hope your little helper will still be willing to help you out in the great outdoors. She is such a cute little girl...!


She is all good and ready to go again... Thank you sir

Much appreciation @FlaDave for nailing it....


----------

